
NASA may have evidence of parallel universe where time and physics reverse - DocFeind
https://whdh.com/news/nasa-may-have-uncovered-evidence-of-bizarre-parallel-universe-where-physics-time-operate-in-reverse/
======
sp332
Nope. [https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-did-not-find-evidence-of-a-
pa...](https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-did-not-find-evidence-of-a-parallel-
universe-where-time-runs-backwards/) _Because the New Scientist piece is
behind a pay wall, many of the subsequent reports on the parallel universe are
cribbed from the opening paragraphs and don 't explain the full details behind
the find_

